# MegaPress



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone used Viega MegaPress yet? It is due to hit Canada early 2013 and I would like to hear some feedback.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it for fittings over 2"? I have on 2 1/2, if it is what I used it isn't any more difficult than normal propress.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess the swing joint will still have to be in threaded pipe; unless there is another option I'm not aware of. 

The warranty is what concerns me:

"In the event that Viega determines that the failure or leak was the result of a manufacturing defect in the Viega Product covered by this warranty and this warranty applies, the EXCLUSIVE AND ONLY REMEDY under this warranty shall be the reimbursement for reasonable charges for repair or replacement of the Viega Product itself. VIEGA SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL OR OTHER DAMAGE (FOR EXAMPLE, ECONOMIC LOSS, WATER OR PROPERTY OR MOLD REMEDIATION) UNDER ANY LEGAL THEORY AND WHETHER ASSERTED BY DIRECT ACTION, FOR CONTRIBUTION OR INDEMNITY OR OTHERWISE."

The product would be great for service though.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

It is for sizes 1/2" to 2". Looks great for gas lines and hydronic loops.


----------

